# Advancing the Electric Car Revolution One Voting Consumer At a Time



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Speakers at SXSW Eco conference emphasize the importance of empowering consumers, using the buying power of the dollar to affect both economic, environmental and political change.

More...


----------

